# Dawn of War2:Fehler beim starten der Mission "Engelstor"



## Zwaubel (22. Februar 2009)

Ich hab ein problem in dr Kampagne:

Wen ich die Mission Engelstor starte hängt sich das spiel auf. Vorher hatte ich das problem nicht und ich kann auch die anderen missionen spielen, aber diese ist wichtig für die Kampagne!

Hat wer Ratschläge?


----------



## 30sectomars (22. Februar 2009)

Geht mir fast genauso! Nur habe ich das Problem bei allen Missionen auf Meridian! Ich kann dort keine Mission spielen


----------



## Rav (23. Februar 2009)

Bei Engelstor müsst ihr nur die Grafikeinstellungen runterschrauben, nach der Mission könnt ihr die wieder hochstellen.
Vielleicht gilt das bei dir, sectomars, bei den anderen Missionen.


----------



## 30sectomars (23. Februar 2009)

Rav schrieb:


> Bei Engelstor müsst ihr nur die Grafikeinstellungen runterschrauben, nach der Mission könnt ihr die wieder hochstellen.
> Vielleicht gilt das bei dir, sectomars, bei den anderen Missionen.



Ja, das tut es und ich check nicht wieso 
Aber der andere Fehler bleibt bei mir vorhanden


----------



## Zwaubel (24. Februar 2009)

Klappt! 

Ich habe zu danken!!!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. Februar 2009)

Das aktuellste update von gestern in der Nacht behebt diesen Bug!

Siehe auch Sammelthread aus meiner Signatur


----------

